# Commemoration of Operation "Market Garden"



## mike_cos (Aug 15, 2011)

14-18 september I'll be in Arnhem to jump with US, Brit, Dutch, German, Polish and Canadian military paratroopers.. anyone will be there?

http://www.market-garden.info/operation_market_garden_arnhem_battle_programme_2011.htm


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome!  I wish I was going to be there, that would be amazing just to see.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 15, 2011)

You know the rule, Mike- "pictures or it never happened!"  ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 15, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> You know the rule, Mike- "pictures or it never happened!" ;)


Let's make an exception; last time he posted pics of guys without pants.  We don't need those pics.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 15, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Let's make an exception; last time he posted pics of guys without pants. We don't need those pics.


uhm.... I have an idea.... LOL.... 





Marauder06 said:


> You know the rule, Mike- "pictures or it never happened!" ;)


Mara... I have never disappointed you?....:cool:....I even posted ther naked pic of a walrus... (it's better he did not call him walrus..:-|)


----------



## QC (Aug 16, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Let's make an exception; last time he posted pics of guys without pants.  We don't need those pics.


I'm willing to bet that no-one can stand naked in the door, GTG and bar up.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 16, 2011)

QC said:


> I'm willing to bet that no-one can stand naked in the door, GTG and bar up.


It will be a surprise... LOL


----------



## pardus (Aug 16, 2011)

That is one commemoration I'd love to attend.

There is a great movie filmed in 1946 called "Theirs Is The Glory" that focuses on the British actions during the battle.
It was the first film to be made about this battle, and the biggest grossing war movie for nearly a decade.

It is remarkable for it's authenticity, it uses two Panthers, a Tiger I and a Tiger II tank not to mention the fact that the Paras in the film are the actual Paras who fought the battle.



> "Theirs Is The Glory has been produced entirely without the use of sets or actors. Every incident was either experienced or witnessed by people in the film."


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 16, 2011)

pardus said:


> That is one commemoration I'd love to attend.


It will be great if you and other some SS mates pertecipates next year with us....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

"A Bridge Too Far". I'll be in Ashford, UK then visiting with my daughter, son in-law, and newest granddaughter.

 Fair winds and soft landings, Mike.

RF 1


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 16, 2011)

Red Flag 1 said:


> "A Bridge Too Far". I'll be in Ashford, UK then visiting with my daughter, son in-law, and newest granddaughter.
> 
> Fair winds and soft landings, Mike.
> 
> RF 1


FOLGORE! RedFlag!


----------



## pardus (Aug 16, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> It will be great if you and other some SS mates pertecipates next year with us....



That would be a dream come true for me!


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 16, 2011)

pardus said:


> That would be a dream come true for me!


let's organize together the event for the next year...


----------



## pardus (Aug 16, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> let's organize together the event for the next year...



Sadly I'm not Airborne qualified


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 16, 2011)

pardus said:


> Sadly I'm not Airborne qualified


no probs bro... you are my friend....


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 17, 2011)

pardus said:


> Sadly I'm not Airborne qualified



You will be after that weekend... ;)

I wonder if you could do a HALO tandem?  All you have to do for that is hang on and  not wuss out.


----------



## pardus (Aug 17, 2011)

I've jumped before just not with an Army.
My "in" for getting schools just vanished in a puff of national guard bullshit.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 18, 2011)

What's so hard, get in plane, jump out plane, hope for the best.

You paras are crazy mofos!


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 18, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> , hope for the best.


uhm...hoping for the best?....making the best....


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 18, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> uhm...hoping for the best?....making the best....



I'm not being serious mate and I didn't mean it like that anyway.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 18, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm not being serious mate and I didn't mean it like that anyway.


me too spit.... I'm joking...LOL


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> You know the rule, Mike- "pictures or it never happened!" ;)


Mara... Veni Vidi Vici.... (british wings)


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 19, 2011)

"I came I saw I conquered," I did take Latin in high school, Mike.

Although I don't recall enough of it to say, "I say again, pics or it never happened ;)"


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> "I came I saw I conquered," I did take Latin in high school, Mike.
> 
> Although I don't recall enough of it to say, "I say again, pics or it never happened ;)"


Bwahahahahahah... Maraaaaa.. http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/operation-market-garden.11685/


----------



## Loki (Mar 15, 2015)

I was recently (Feb 15) working in the Netherlands and toured Arnhem. What an amazing experience, here's a few shots including the cemetery and the "Bridge too far".  


e


----------



## Loki (Mar 15, 2015)

Here's a few more of the DZ


----------



## Loki (Mar 15, 2015)

You should know that every year the first Saturday of September the "Airborne march" is held in Arnhem. Very big event, and one helluva lot of fun and beer drinking. Here's the link for details of the march and the specifics. Some friends and I will there. There's also a longer event the end of the month that starts with a 64 k march it called the "posbankloop" it's a no joke ball buster. It goes all night that will be held September the last weekend and is primarly military units.   There is also the "Pegasus walk" is very cool you walk all over the DZ to wageningen where they crossed the rhine in ww2. 

http://www.airbornewandeltocht.nl/en/home/1-welcome_to_the_airborne_march


----------



## Loki (Mar 15, 2015)

mike_cos said:


> 14-18 september I'll be in Arnhem to jump with US, Brit, Dutch, German, Polish and Canadian military paratroopers.. anyone will be there?
> 
> http://www.market-garden.info/operation_market_garden_arnhem_battle_programme_2011.htm


How lucky and honored you are, this is so cool! BTW I'm told that this jump you will be on hits the DZ above every year. YOU ARE THE MAN!  
*
(EDIT But you knew that hence this is now 2015 and I have my head up my azz!) Bahahaha*


----------

